# Picture In Picture



## spolebitski (Mar 30, 2006)

Please add picture in picture to units with dual tuners, my cable DVR has it doe not seem that hard to add as this has been around for years with TV's and VCR's. This is an option that sports fans really will like.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

+1


----------



## Craig T (Nov 1, 2007)

Add me for this request.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

+1. I don't know how many times I've wished for that on a Sunday during football season. I know I could record both games and watch them one after the other, but that takes too long. I'd rather have both up at the same time, and if something really cool happens in the PIP game, switch which one is PIP and which one is full size, rewind that game to see what I missed and then catch back up to real time. I could keep switching which one is PIP and which one is full size and keep up on both games.


----------

